# Season Passes in Utah



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Why would you want a combo pass with Alta?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't answer why CO passes are so much cheaper, but I am sure some others can chime in on that. The only true multi resort pass is the gold pass and it is super expensive. You should have bought your pass by Sept 15 and that would have helped you save 100 bucks. That is the only true savings you are able to get. Prices here are steep for sure.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

under 25 pass at snowbird is only like 500


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

jeri534 said:


> under 25 pass at snowbird is only like 500


Psssh... wish I could qualify 



killclimbz said:


> Why would you want a combo pass with Alta?


You're right kill, I don't. Alta's a waste. Mentioned only as a comparison to the Epic pass.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Passes in Colorado used to be just like what you are experiencing. Most people are pretty happy that Winterpark started the cheap pass thing that has now spread out to several areas. 

As far as Utah goes, yeah the pass prices are expensive, but you usually can find pretty good deals on by the day lift tickets and such. I know I was able to get Snobasin tickets for just under $60 and Powder Mountain under $50. In Colorado, you are lucky to get a lift ticket under $80 at any of the big boys. $100 a day is becoming the standard at a lot of resorts. So cheap season passes expensive day tickets or vice a versa. Pick your poison. Of course if you live in the area the cheaper season are obviously more attractive, but for the traveler the opposite is true.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Dude don't complain. Purgatory's pass is $550 in MAY. I didn't end up getting it then and paid $700 for it. It's only benefits are 10 free days at Kirkwood(How?...), 3 free tickets to Lovelands, Monarch, and Powderhorn and 1/2 at Crested Butte. Some benefits vs. the Epic Pass is only like $600 and you get to ride Breck and Vail. I feel sorry for Telluride'ers, those passes are $1300 with Taos being the only other benefit resort...


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

skycdo said:


> Dude don't complain. Purgatory's pass is $550 in MAY. I didn't end up getting it then and paid $700 for it. It's only benefits are 10 free days at Kirkwood(How?...), 3 free tickets to Lovelands, Monarch, and Powderhorn and 1/2 at Crested Butte. Some benefits vs. the Epic Pass is only like $600 and you get to ride Breck and Vail. I feel sorry for Telluride'ers, those passes are $1300 with Taos being the only other benefit resort...


Interesting. I'd have thought that season pass prices would track with daily ticket prices. That is, the expensive resorts would have comparably expensive season pass prices... at least when comparing the Cottonwood Canyons and Eagle/Summit counties.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You would have to talk to someone who lives in the front range/Denver area for the scoop.... but my guess is that Vail Resorts (the people who sell the Summitt/Epic passes) realized that they could get a *lot* more people on the slopes (buying up their food and paying for their parking) if they made the passes cheap enough for lower-middle class people to afford.

Not everyone will drop $1000 on a season pass if they plan to ride less than twice a month, but a lot of folks will drop $400 on a basic pass if they plan to go at least once a month. Its a competitive advantage over the other slopes in the area, and helps keep cashflow from the locals coming during a time when less Americans can afford to drop $1000 per person on a plane ticket + ski trip.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

My understanding about the discount passes is that they amount they sell gives the resorts operating capital for the start of the season. Much more than when the passes were hovering at $800 for a single resort like Breck. Of course they don't sell as many day tickets because of this, but evidently the economics have worked out so far.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Utah pass prices are not ideal but if it keeps people away and in other places that fine by me, Utah sucks goto Colorado\Montana instead! :cheeky4:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Utah pass prices are not ideal but if it keeps people away and in other places that fine by me, Utah sucks goto Colorado\Montana instead! :cheeky4:


This is the smartest thing. Oh and the Wasatch is crowded don't move here for the BC either. It is also flat.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowvols said:


> This is the smartest thing. Oh and the Wasatch is crowded don't move here for the BC either. It is also flat.


Yep and Mormans hate snowboarders , and yes the crowds oh the crowds please don't bother coming to Utah for the terrible crowds and snow conditions!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yep and Mormans hate snowboarders , and yes the crowds oh the crowds please don't bother coming to Utah for the terrible crowds and snow conditions!


Wow! Didn't know that. thanks for the advice. I'll stay away from Utah... and the crowds


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

davidj said:


> Wow! Didn't know that. thanks for the advice. I'll stay away from Utah... and the crowds


Mission accomplished


----------

